# Walthers N scale backshop question



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm in the process of building this backshop & ready to glue the walls to the base. I'm wondering if I should install the tracks first before assembling it completely? By the way, do I glue the tracks in the grooves? I also have the Walthers roundhouse which I will be building next. Thanks.....Al.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the roundhouse wich I've assembled without gluing the roof panels.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I have the Car Shop, which is similar, and I'd definitely glue the track in before you finish gluing..........at the very least before you glue the roof in, but you'll need to glue the track and the easiest time is before you attach anything else to the base.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

But, as always, go LIGHT on the glue. There may come a time
when you want to pull or change the track. Just a little dab'll do ya.
(but don't put it in your hair unless your'e the stuck up type).

Don


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

I did a little research on gluing metal rails to plastic & found that epoxy works well because you have a slower drying time which helps in getting the correct gauge width in the grooves of the backshop base and/or roundhouse base. What glue do others use?????


----------

